

Ask YC: What would you like to know well? (Excluding the stuff you already know) - vuknje


======
ericboggs
I've had a similar conversation multiple times with several different friends
- though usually around skills instead of knowledge. The desired skills always
seem to boil down to trades like auto repair, masonry, or carpentry.
Presumably because I spend so much time in-doors, in front of a computer,
creating "things" in the abstract, instead of creating something tangible with
my hands.

------
rodp
Macroeconomics, German, Italian, wine making, sailing, playing a guitar, auto
repair. I feel like I've scratched the surface on most of these and wish I had
time to dig deeper. But I also have this constant feeling that what I
supposedly _do_ know well isn't enough and must improve.

------
bartonfink
The secret to contentment.

